# illinois - Meyer skid steer plow



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

1- Meyer skid steer plow. Used 1 season, has minor rust, skid quick attach plate. Nice for production driveways.
$1,200.00

call or text Sean 312-882-6199


----------



## Northsnow (Feb 10, 2009)

price drop to 800


----------

